# General > Business >  Residents in the Highland could save £100 on their energy bills

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Residents in the Highland could save £100 on their energy bills*

Residents in the Highlands could have more money in their pockets if they review and switch their energy supplier or energy deal.   Nearly half of all Scots (48 per cent) have never switched their energy supplier or checked to see if they're getting the best deal on their energy bills.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

